# Halloween Post Mortem Exhibition Sale At TearDrop Memories



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

Tear Drop Memories, dealers of macabre funeral Post Mortem 19th century photography and vintage death related ephemeral collectibles, announced today their Halloween exhibition and sale.

Highlights of this spooky exhibition are the dozens of Victorian Post Mortem death remembrance photographs, collected world wide for this very special online show. High mortality rates in times past necessitated memorial photographs and were often the only remnant of lives lost. Quite popular with mourners, these images generate strong emotional appeal, as each photo is a story unto itself. Pre Civil War era through the 1930’s, this vintage collection is both thought provoking and controversial.

Included in this fresh collection is an extremely rare Victorian wicker carry out casket coffin, the sellers swear would make a great coffee table. A memorial death memento from US President Garfield in EAPG Early American Pressed Glass and a host of cemetery and funeral parlor lighting adds to the Halloween season spirit.

Of intense morbid interest, is the special section for Undertaker and embalming collectible advertising trade items and tools. Collectors of Rare antiquarian Victorian mortuary science books and funeral service memorials will certainly not be disappointed with the display of the giant Embalmers Anatomical Aid J. Suydam M.D. 1888 and scarce Barnes Atlas Arterial Venous System 1905 and Theodore Roosevelt N. Y. State Memoriam Book.

A perennial favorite with collectors has been TearDrop Memories selection of Victorian Memento Mori antique estate jewelry. Often fashioned from hair braided with artistic skill and combined with sentimental prose and photos of long departed loved ones, remembrance and memorial jewelry evoke strong emotions. The vintage Jet black mourning jewelry has a cult like status with the exhibitor’s special Goth friends.

TearDrop Memories web site http://www.teardropmemories.com is part of a triumvirate of antiques and collectibles niche web sites including North Fork Pets And Antiques, http://www.northforkpets.com a specialty shop for genuine Victorian Bird Cages, antique Veterinary collectibles and everything animal related. Sister webshop Maidens Memoirs has an eclectic nature of Love letters, Diaries, Victorian scrapbooks and really weird 19th century circus freak and side show photographs. http//www.maidensmemoirs.com

A potpourri of oddity mixed with whimsy, this website is a blend of historical record, gallows humor and deep sentiment. TearDrop Memories. We put the fun back in Funerals!

http://www.teardropmemories.com


----------

